
Helsinki University MOOC on full stack web development in English is now open - m1972
https://fullstackopen-2019.github.io/en/
======
mluukkai72
A comprehensive introduction to modern web application development with React
and Node.js.

Participants are expected to have good programming skills and to know the
basics of working with the Git version-control system.

------
ollikehy
The course is very thorough and is a great tool for learning fs webdev.

